# Ghrp6 no hunger?



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi all, so I am a week into using 3x100 mcg of ghrp6 +mod grf ( morning+pwo+bed) and I have had no hunger, no sweats, no change in sleep or just any feelings at all? Could peps be no good i purchased from peptidesuk after reading good reviews on here and other sites.


----------



## philg89 (Oct 20, 2011)

I am almost a week into using peptideuk's ghrp-6 and I am experiencing some hunger just minutes after injecting it at 100mcg, but not extreme hunger. At night it makes my stomach growl. I also initially experienced some mild joint pain and a cramp in my forearm in the middle of the night, but that seems to have stopped now. No other sides yet, but my lifts have improved slightly since starting this. It seems OK to me so far, but this is my first time using peptides so I don't know how to judge the quality. I am tempted to try propetides from Canada next time.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Im using the same as you guys from peptidesuk. I'm finding the hunger starts for me with ghrp6 at a dose around 200mcg, and is very noticable at 300mcg.

Im also using ghrp2 at times when i dont want to eat a lot, only 100mcg which strangely makes me feel hungry shortly after, though its not as intense or long lasting as what happens with the ghrp6. Not sure if this is what should be happening?


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

get2big said:


> Im using the same as you guys from peptidesuk. I'm finding the hunger starts for me with ghrp6 at a dose around 200mcg, and is very noticable at 300mg.
> 
> Im also using ghrp2 at times when i dont want to eat a lot, only 100mcg which strangely makes me feel hungry shortly after, though its not as intense or long lasting as what happens with the ghrp6. Not sure if this is what should be happening?


Hi thanks for reply, now is that 200 or 300 mcg in one shot or over a few?


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

philg89 said:


> I am almost a week into using peptideuk's ghrp-6 and I am experiencing some hunger just minutes after injecting it at 100mcg, but not extreme hunger. At night it makes my stomach growl. I also initially experienced some mild joint pain and a cramp in my forearm in the middle of the night, but that seems to have stopped now. No other sides yet, but my lifts have improved slightly since starting this. It seems OK to me so far, but this is my first time using peptides so I don't know how to judge the quality. I am tempted to try propetides from Canada next time.


Hi thanks for reply, i have used american ghrp6 before and it made my hunger unbelievable and i would be sweaty and had a feeling like you cant describe but felt so good and made me train so hard. I have had nothing off these so cant understand it


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

fil0101 said:


> Hi thanks for reply, now is that 200 or 300 mcg in one shot or over a few?


Thats taking 200 or 300mcg in one shot. I only take the ghrp6 before a big meal. It definatly does work for me at these doses, I ate 1kg of chicken breast with 250g rice and a jar of curry sauce all in one go after a shot earlier and that was no problem lol.


----------



## philg89 (Oct 20, 2011)

fil0101 said:


> Hi thanks for reply, i have used american ghrp6 before and it made my hunger unbelievable and i would be sweaty and had a feeling like you cant describe but felt so good and made me train so hard. I have had nothing off these so cant understand it


Interesting, that sounds like it could induce a panic attack! I certainly wouldn't say my reaction to 100mcg of this ghrp-6 is strong, and I only get slightly hungry and no sweats at all. Maybe it's weaker than it should be? I think I'll order from propeptides and see if there's a difference...


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi all just a quick update, i still haven't had any good feelings or better sleep pattern or hunger even after upping dose to 200 mcg? Again peps from peptidesuk is there anyone else recently had any probs from these


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds under dosed 2 me, GHRP-6 make me want eat everything cant use it!


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Tentking said:


> Sounds under dosed 2 me, GHRP-6 make me want eat everything cant use it!


Very dissapointed with peps i have purchased from peptidesuk as i have now been dosing 300mcg of both ghrp6 + modgrf n still no hunger or any other benefits.

I will stick with just buying US made.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I find after taking my ghrp2 i get hungry a long with a hot flush feeling minutes after i jab

In truth i think you need to be on them a lot longer until you get any real feeling from them

Im on them now months and only felt this maybe a good month or so in


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> I find after taking my ghrp2 i get hungry a long with a hot flush feeling minutes after i jab
> 
> In truth i think you need to be on them a lot longer until you get any real feeling from them
> 
> Im on them now months and only felt this maybe a good month or so in


I have took peps before from src and from the first jab the hunger hurt and the feeling and pump on it was great


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

fil0101 said:


> Very dissapointed with peps i have purchased from peptidesuk as i have now been dosing 300mcg of both ghrp6 + modgrf n still no hunger or any other benefits.
> 
> I will stick with just buying US made.


Give them an email mate, sure they will help you out. I get hunger from GHRP6 at much less of a dose.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

dusher said:


> Give them an email mate, sure they will help you out. I get hunger from GHRP6 at much less of a dose.


Hi Dusher i have just emailed them and they said they sorry to hear that and would i please try other vials i purchasedjust to make sure its not just a one off,so going to try other vials i purchased and report results.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is not a good sign of the purity of the peptide is you have to jab higher than saturation dose to experience the hunger with GHRP-6 as this is a key sign of the product (mimics Ghrelin) some experiance this with GHRP-2 but this is more down to to higher dose if this is an issue with GHRP-2 lower the dose........SHock Horror  yes you can lower the dose and still get results


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it is not a good sign of the purity of the peptide is you have to jab higher than saturation dose to experience the hunger with GHRP-6 as this is a key sign of the product (mimics Ghrelin) some experiance this with GHRP-2 but this is more down to to higher dose if this is an issue with GHRP-2 lower the dose........SHock Horror  yes you can lower the dose and still get results


Hi Paul, i have took american peps and had very good results at saturation dosages but i ordered a fair bit of stuff off peptidesuk as i had read some good reviews on here. I have now tried 3 different vials and have dosed at 200 and 300 mcg 3x a day and still no effects


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fil0101 said:


> Hi Paul, i have took american peps and had very good results at saturation dosages but i ordered a fair bit of stuff off peptidesuk as i had read some good reviews on here. I have now tried 3 different vials and have dosed at 200 and 300 mcg 3x a day and still no effects


that is a shame buddy as i would not be happy with that at all


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> that is a shame buddy as i would not be happy with that at all


Im not mate got myself all ready for some good peps and to start back training as i have had 16 months off with a torn shoulder tendon and i end up with rubbish.


----------

